# My little Emma update



## Jason Fischer (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't posted a pic of Emma since she was born, so I thought I'd show you her at 4 and 1/2 months old. She sure is growing quick! My little back-cross is turning out nice.

I have also registered an orchid after her! It's a mini phalaenopsis breed (my other hobby besides slippers and neos), which is called Doriopsisium Little Emma (which means there is a mix of phalaenopsis, doritis and kingiella). It's funny now to think that back when I made the hybrid, I had no idea 3 years later I would have a child as well! Perfect timing.

The pics:

Little Emma var. Homo Sapien












Little Emma var. Orchidaceae


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2007)

OH so cute! 
Appropriately named orchid!


----------



## Heather (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, both are pretty adorable, if you ask me! I love mini phals.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 1, 2007)

She's adorable Jason!!! 

Jason got to meet our Logan at the Chicagoland Orchid Growers Festival. The rest of you can meet him/follow his adventures at www.enlightenedorchids.com/logan.htm . 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2007)

The second photo is so cute.


----------



## Rain (Oct 1, 2007)

She's beautiful! And what a lovely Orchid you named in honor of her! Congratulations on both!


----------



## paphioland (Oct 1, 2007)

Strong Work Jason!


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 1, 2007)

She is a little SWEETHEART.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2007)

She must have gotten her good looks from her mom! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2007)

She is sure a cutie, Jason. And so is her orchid. I think it's appropriate that she is wearing pink and white for her photo. 

Is the orchid a first bloom? If so, it really shows great promise! Your daughter will be very pleased with her namesake.


----------

